
Why Iteration is a Powerful Way to Build a Startup - ctingom
http://thenetsetter.com/blog/tips/why-iteration-is-a-powerful-way-to-build-a-startup/
======
apsurd
I was blown away by the beauty of that website.

As for the content, its stuff hardcore HN'ers already know, but could use some
reminding.

Tangible or Worthless - just get it up already! Test, test, test!

------
IMorgothI12
I appreciate the recommendation for my startup...

